# Beaten to death but..is it safe?



## skystud1 (Aug 12, 2007)

Is there anything inherently unsafe with using a 3.5 connector and 6lb trigger spring for ccw, IF, it is holstered and only drawn To shoot?


----------



## NMpops (Nov 24, 2009)

Just keep your finger off the trigger.


----------



## snatiep (Dec 21, 2011)

I've read about many people using the 3.5lb connector along with the NY1 spring for ccw. The NY1 spring is pretty cheap......I may give it a try.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I personally wouldn't carry anything that light for ccw, unless, I could justify it by shooting that much better than a 5.5 pound trigger pull.


----------

